# Router Cutters



## harrybauer (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies to my last question.

Can anybody please recommend what make of router bits i should buy. I'd like to invest in decent cutters and gradually build up a collection.

I'm planning on making my own kitchen cabinets and doing wainscotting, i believe it's called.

Also, can anybody suggest what i need to buy or make when stating out as a beginner in routing? I have a 1/2" old Bosch router and i am going to make my own table. Do i need a hand router as well, if so, 1/4" or 1/2" collett?

Any suggestions and advice,would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't know what you've got available to you in the UK, but Whiteside are good, if you can get them.

I would think that one of the UK members will be able to provide better advice.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

harrybauer said:


> Thanks for the replies to my last question.
> 
> Can anybody please recommend what make of router bits i should buy. I'd like to invest in decent cutters and gradually build up a collection.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you buy Trend or import Whiteside. Preferably buy TCT. Axminster also do a range, which seem OK, but many are out of stock at present.

You don't HAVE to have a hand router as you can always remove the Bosch from your table, but it's highly inconvenient. My preference would be to keep the Bosch as a hand router and purchase 1/4" and 8mm collets for it. If you can't find them, then there are 1/2" adaptors available.

You can then concentrate on buying a permanent router for your new table. This is particularly important if you are installing (or making) a router lift, as most designs are based on the router motor being removable from the base and more importantly, being circular. There are not many circular bodied routers in the UK and an import from the USA would be the alternative, but you then run into voltage and frequency issues. Draper sell a couple of routers suitable for lifts and I think there's a new Makita type and possibly DeWalt, but they're likely to be expensive.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I normally use Whiteside but have used CMT, FREUD, WOODCRAFT store brand but all are carbide tipped. I even have a set of carbide slotting bits from harbor freight - they work and cost me 5 dollars and a set of spiral-up plywood bits from Grizzly. I even use 1/2" end-mills on occasion. Buy your bits as you need them or if you see a box set of 20 carbide for 1/3 price buy the box, knowing that you are only going to use a few of them. In a year you will be tripping over the bits or asking yourself, "Where is that 100.00$ bit" As a note - purchase 1/2" bits only I saw 1/4" bit snap at 30k rpm and it was not pretty. If you absolutely must purchase a 1/4" shaft, then keep the speed reasonable.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

There is nothing inherently wrong with 1/4" shafts that would make a cutter break or shatter. True, that 8mm shafts were introduced to assist in chatter reduction, but chatter in itself should not break a cutter. Excess speed would not break a cutter, but would cause it to overheat.

If a cutter has shattered, it's either because the shaft was set too high in the collet, or the cutter was faulty. If you suspect that the cutter was faulty, it should be taken up with the manufacturers, who will be very keen not to have their cutters break.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The 1/2" router and a table is the best combination for what you are planing on doing. You will find that you will seldom if ever need to remove the router from the table. Be sure to add feather boards to keep the wood tight to the fence and tight to the table top.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An excellent choice of routers is the Bosch GOF1600 which is almost identical the the MRC23EVSK sold in the US. The difference is the UK model has a push button shaft lock. This gives you a fixed base for table mounting and a plunge base for free hand work. Above the table height adjustment is possible with the fixed base, very similar to spending the money for a router lift. The motor switches between bases in seconds.

Trend has quality bits or you can purchase Whiteside from routercutter in the UK.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Mike said:


> An excellent choice of routers is the Bosch GOF1600 which is almost identical the the MRC23EVSK sold in the US. The difference is the UK model has a push button shaft lock. This gives you a fixed base for table mounting and a plunge base for free hand work. Above the table height adjustment is possible with the fixed base, very similar to spending the money for a router lift. The motor switches between bases in seconds.
> 
> Trend has quality bits or you can purchase Whiteside from The Concrete Clone. (I think they are in Stafford shire?)


The only problem with the Bosch router is the price. At £350+ it's not cheap for a 2HP router. Draper do one as good (or better) for well under half that price, if you shop around. The UK/Dollar price in the US appears to be around £200+, which is a lot better, but shipping and taxes would hike that back up again.

Thanks for the tip about Whiteside, but can't find them online. Do you have a link?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is what I get for asking the receptionist at Whiteside. Alan, this is the correct link for the company:
Contact Us | RouterCutter

I edited the previous post with the correct information.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Mike said:


> That is what I get for asking the receptionist at Whiteside. Alan, this is the correct link for the company:
> Contact Us | RouterCutter
> 
> I edited the previous post with the correct information.


Yay! Thanks Mike, that link works. 

Looks like an interesting site. I'm just going to browse it and see if I can find a slot cutter.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy Dave, My first choice overall is Freud. When I have a small job I will use MLCS a(MLCS.com)s the tools , have a wide variety of profiles are good quality but no since buying ultra high quality for a small job. just my opinion makes no sense. MLCS Gives a quality cut and has a wide variety of tooling.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Dave.

If you will use high pressure laminate for the cabinets inside surfaces I´d recommend a trimmer which is hand held used for this and other pourposes.

Hope to see some pictures of your projects.


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

Alan, 
yes rest assured manufacturing companies do not like it when they get a phone call about a catastrophic failure in there cutters, on my job I centerless grind, chamfer and pre point all tools going out the door, we do carbide testing on each lot we send out the door, I usually will find them when I clamp the carbide blanks in the collect and as soon as the wheel makes contact POP! voids and air pockets in the blanks, then that same lot must be pulled off the line and be 100% inspected. Bad day for inspector especially if its a 1,000 peace lot....lol


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Stan Richardson said:


> Alan,
> yes rest assured manufacturing companies do not like it when they get a phone call about a catastrophic failure in there cutters, on my job I centerless grind, chamfer and pre point all tools going out the door, we do carbide testing on each lot we send out the door, I usually will find them when I clamp the carbide blanks in the collect and as soon as the wheel makes contact POP! voids and air pockets in the blanks, then that same lot must be pulled off the line and be 100% inspected. Bad day for inspector especially if its a 1,000 peace lot....lol


This is what makes or breaks a good company - Quality Control. Yours obviously has a good system, unfortunately there others that are not so good. 

<rant>I just spent several hours setting up a twin laser on a brand new GMC mitre saw. The rest of the product is excellent but the laser was never calibrated before it left the factory door. I would expect them to have a semi-automated system which this one obviously missed, given the complexity of adjustments - 4 in all, fighting against each other! I hope your support dept. is better than GMC too. 3 emails unanswered and a UK tech guy (phone) who didn't know if the laser was a plugin or not, despite me giving him the model and serial.</rant>

So far, I've not come across any 'bad' router cutter companies. :happy:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

GMC went out of business in Australia and the US a couple years ago.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Mike said:


> GMC went out of business in Australia and the US a couple years ago.


Hmm.. That's interesting, Mike!

I know they originated in Oz (like McAllister) and I gathered they'd move the operation to the USA. They're certainly selling a lot in Europe/UK. Perhaps either based in Europe or China now?

I'm not displeased with the model I have, for the price I paid. 
It does have a couple of small issues, but in my case, I was prepared for them.
The dust collection bag doesn't catch much. I suspect that the fan is not up to much, but that doesn't matter as I always connect to the dust collector or shop vac anyway.
I would have preferred a 60 or 80 tooth blade, but the default is 40. As it happens, I had an 80 tooth on the previous saw, so I've retained that for the GMC and fitted a 60 tooth on the other, for my son to use.
Apart from the laser issue, it's still really good value in the UK.


----------



## bowled00 (May 6, 2013)

I bought cheap sets at first but am now thinking of buying single cutters to do a job rather than sit on a shelf, but I do odd projects around the house rather than repeated commercial jobs so with a limited budget it's hard to choose. 
I've seen Wealden Tool company widely recommended, so I'll try them soon. 
Would be grateful for any other views


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alan, GMC owned Triton before they went under. I believe the Swiss company that now owns Triton also owns GMC and the GMC products are produced in China. This is similar to what happened when Black & Decker bought out the Pentair Group which owned PC/Delta/Oldham and a couple other companies.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, most cutters will work out of the box. I suggest you use the link on page 1 of this thread and try a Whiteside cutter. Like the other premium brands you get longer life, the bit's can be sharpened more times and this means real value for your money. Whiteside bit's are made in the USA and usually priced less here than Freud or CMT.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Mike said:


> Alan, GMC owned Triton before they went under. I believe the Swiss company that now owns Triton also owns GMC and the GMC products are produced in China. This is similar to what happened when Black & Decker bought out the Pentair Group which owned PC/Delta/Oldham and a couple other companies.


That figures. The products certainly have China 'written all over them'. 
I don't like buying Chinese as they're often inferior and it takes the money away from the sponsoring country - USA/UK etc.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Dave; welcome, if I hadn't already said so!
DIMAR and CMT should be readily available as they're made in the EU (Germany and Italy respectively) . Both solid reputations.
DIMAR Ltd | Home
http://www.cmtutensili.com/viewdoc.asp?pars2=2~2~3~2~2


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

Mike,
Even though I work for M.A Ford are carbide cutters were not designed for wood, but I do prefer Whiteside all above them all, I've never had a problem with them and buy them when I can get them at a good deal


----------

